# Nikon D40x or Canon Digital Rebel?



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

HaydenS said:


> This is seriously a non-starter. All nikkor lenses will be AF-S within about two years. This means all of your "limited capabilities" arguments are moot. Next is that there IS such a thing as manual focus and it CAN be better than AF sometimes... ALSO - any lenses that a D40 owner may want (more like can afford...) are already in AF-S. The AF debate is honestly just sort of a sad attempt by Rebel owners to try to get even with Nikon


I hate to blow your high, but I'm a D2X shooter. New lenses being introduced by Nikon are indeed all likely to be AF-S. Nikon has been excruciatingly slow about updating their lens lineup. I'd say the probability of all AF Nikkor lenses having AF-S focusing within 2 years is zero.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

This whole Nikon v. Canon thing reminds me of the beer commercial:

"Tastes Great"......"Less Filling"......."Tastes Great"......"Less Filling".......


----------



## Bartman32 (Apr 13, 2007)

Both are good cameras. The big thing is that once you start with one you probably won't switch because you'll have lenses that only fit on manufacturer. I personally have a 20D and love it but Nikons are good too.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon 2.0 said:


> This whole Nikon v. Canon thing reminds me of the beer commercial:
> 
> "Tastes Great"......"Less Filling"......."Tastes Great"......"Less Filling".......


and about as pointless...


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Don't get a Nikon. Their lenses are too expensive.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm in the same boat, both include an extra 55-200mm lens (VR zoom & image stabilization on the Nikon) and larger storage cards for $849


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a Canon world!


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

It really does depend on what you're physically comfortable with. Both are great systems, but I find the ergonomics on Nikon cameras easier to live with.

Go to a store near you and try both of them out.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Cliff said:


> Lenses for starters. The D40/D40x lacks an internal autofocus motor and can only work with AF-S lenses. The D80 also has the more capable autofocus system from the D200 while the D40's AF system is barebones. The D80's pentaprism viewfinder is going to be brighter than the pentamirror design in the D40. Another desirable feature is the FP flash sync mode in the D80 that is not available in the D40.


And another is a faster fps rating, the key feature that's making me consider upgrading from my D50.
Oh, also the more Mpix the better.

But for a first DSLR, the D40x is fine. He won't need a decent body until his kids get into sports.


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Why is more Mpix better?


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Because you don't have to pay so much attention to framing things just perfectly. You can crop the hell out of it and still end up with a decent sized picture.
In sports and other fast action shooting, you don't have the luxury of framing it just right.


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Very true. I would just recommend investing in great lenses. The bodies will come and go, but great lenses won't need to be changed.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> I'm in the same boat, both include an extra 55-200mm lens (VR zoom & image stabilization on the Nikon) and larger storage cards for $849


glad I waited, price on the Nikon D40x kit just dropped to $799.99 :eeps:


----------



## JBss (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd go with the xti because then you can take advantage of canons whole line of lenses (unlike the d40)

glass>body


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Nikon glass > Canon glass


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

Boile said:


> Nikon glass > Canon glass












somebody forgot to tell these guys...


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

I doubt that anyone buying an Xti would by a white Canon lens. :tsk:
BTW, Nikon also has white lenses. 

Incidentally, I heard that Canon has a program (probably funded by Canon marketing) that makes it really easy for pros to lease/get for free a white lens. . :dunno:


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

___lk___ said:


> somebody forgot to tell these guys...


You do know that that picture was used in a Canon ad. Do you think it might have been a contrived event?


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

JBss said:


> I'd go with the xti because then you can take advantage of canons whole line of lenses (unlike the d40)
> 
> glass>body


I would stay away from the D40(x) the requirement to use 'D' or 'G' lenses is the only reason.
Because I have a number of Nikon cameras dating back to the 60s this is import to me. I can use any Nikkor AI lens on my D200, which means I can choose almost any lens Nikon has made since the early 70s.


----------



## JBss (Feb 19, 2007)

Boile said:


> Nikon glass > Canon glass


too bad you can't use it on a d40


----------

